# Pocket Dish Emulation - Off loading content



## terraform (Feb 7, 2006)

I am enjoying my VIP 622 so far. Anyone aware of a way to off load content via USB or Ethernet yet? I was hoping some smart kids with lots of time would reverse engineer and emulate the pocket dish, since that works I assume. 

terraform


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, the Pocket Dish works with the 622.

It is going to take some VERY smart "kids" to do that. You can bet that the content is HIGHLY protected because Hollywood would sue if they knew it wasn't.

Even when the ports are able to download to devices other than the Pocket Dish I think that we will be very limited in where we can put the data.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

It'd be nice if Dish had a deal with Microsoft to allow recordings to be moved onto those new ultra small handheld computers with the 7" screen they revealed yesterday.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm closing this thread before it ends up becoming a hacking discussion.

Thanks


----------

